# My Delaware Bottle collection



## soda bottle

This will be an on-going thread displaying my Delaware collection of Medicines,beers,sodas,hutches and whatever else.  

 Thanks for looking and hope you enjoy my local collection.












/image]









/image]


----------



## soda bottle




----------



## soda bottle




----------



## sloughduck

Wow those embossed meds are nice,such beautiful embossing.Always loved those types of meds.Very nice


----------



## soda bottle

/image]





/image]


----------



## soda bottle

/image]





/image]


----------



## soda bottle




----------



## soda bottle

/image]





/image]


----------



## soda bottle




----------



## soda bottle

/image]


----------



## soda bottle

/image]





/image]





/image]


----------



## soda bottle




----------



## soda bottle




----------



## soda bottle




----------



## old.s.bottles

sugar of lead...that would be a sweet band name. awesome bottles


----------



## soda bottle




----------



## soda bottle




----------



## soda bottle




----------



## soda bottle




----------



## soda bottle




----------



## soda bottle




----------



## soda bottle




----------



## soda bottle




----------



## soda bottle




----------



## soda bottle




----------



## CreekWalker

Wow! soda water, Nice variety of embossed meds and sodas. Those little clear embossed medicine bottles used to be fairly common here 30 years ago , but supply has really dried up in the last decade due to loss of access to good diggin sites!


----------



## soda bottle

Thank you for all the nice replies.
 I was able to pick up a few more bottles at a local show.
 I really like the Z. James Belt Apothecary.  It is the first I've seen of it's kind.
 I wanted to get a few more Delaware hutches but it seemed nobody had any, other than the Ebner's which 
 is a real common one.


----------



## soda bottle




----------



## Dean

Hello Jacob,
 I have these 2 nice Delaware hutchs to trade for anything that will fit into my collection.  My main interests are Arkansas bottles, state capital druggist, picture & colored druggists, cathedrals and ridged peppersauces ( need an amber).  If you have any interest, please contact me.

 Thanks,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## div2roty

I have only bought one del hutch at the Elkton show.  I remember the first year I went there, I had just started collecting del hutches and I thought I would come home with a bunch.  I think the only one I saw there for sale was from Smryna and it was priced at $125.  I didn't buy it.


----------



## div2roty

There are a couple variations of the Ebner hutch.  There are 3 different variations of the dover hutch that Dean has there.


----------



## soda bottle

Dean I sent you a PM.  Div2roty thanks for the reply.  Was you at the Elkton show?  The Smyrna stuff seems to be better then average.  I was born and raised in Smyrna.  If you come by any Smyrna bottles let me know.  Thanks, Jake


----------



## div2roty

I was not at the Elkton show this year.  I'm going home for Thanksgiving, I'll look and see what I have.  There is probably something that will interest you.


----------



## soda bottle

Just got a chance to go through a few more of my Delaware bottles.
 Still looking for trades or out right buying if you have any Delaware bottles.


----------



## soda bottle




----------



## soda bottle




----------



## soda bottle




----------



## soda bottle

Heres my only Smyrna Bottle








 Some more Meds, Some are damaged but will do until I find better examples.

















.com/albums/e285/intocoins/100_4263.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## soda bottle

Delaware Capital Med








 Smith and Strevic





 Gallagher & Bros.





 Danforth Bottle collection





 Cornelius Mundy collection


----------



## soda bottle

Some more Hutches


----------



## soda bottle

State Bottling Co. Dover, Del.









 Purity Beverages- Wilmington , Del





 Mundorff Quality Beverages- Wilmington, Del.








 Thomas R. Claringbold- Newark, Del.





 Ebner Bros.  Wilmington, Del.





 G. Sasso Wilmington , Del.


----------



## soda bottle

Donahoe & Robinson- Wilmington, Del.





 D. McCullin- Wilmington, Del.


----------



## div2roty

I have three hutch type bottles for sale: Union Wilmington, Joseph Danials from Milford and Joseph Danials from Dover.

 I'll take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## soda bottle




----------



## soda bottle

Here's two bottles that were in my collection.  I wish I still had them but I was'nt collecting Delaware bottles at the time.


----------



## zombikaze

> ORIGINAL:  soda bottle


 I know where one of these are that you don't have


----------



## soda bottle

Are you talking about this one Larry ?


----------



## zombikaze

you found it!!!!


----------



## div2roty

Technically there are about 40-50 variations on the Hartmann and Fehrenbach bottle- blob tops, crown tops machine made, crown tops tooled tops, amber, clear, aqua, then the actual pegasus varies too.


----------



## soda bottle

Added some new bottles.

 W.F. Haines & Co. - Seaford, Delaware Pharmacy 

 Embossed with Scales and Balance


----------



## soda bottle

Couple of Decos
 Wilmington , Delaware Trademark L-B Bottle













 Vess Dry from Georgetown , Delaware


----------



## soda bottle

A weakly embossed FOORD Bottling Co.  Wil, Del.  Something must have been in the mold because all the embossing is week except for the il,Del.


----------



## soda bottle

Two mug based bottles G. Verdiramo (mispelled) and D. Sustillo



 image][/image


----------



## soda bottle

The twins .


----------



## soda bottle

J.B. Bryant with the backwards "N" .  Talking to some fellow bottle collectors and they claim the Backwards "N" is more common than the correct "N".

 Either way I love the look of the Double tapered lip.  They are almost always drippy.


----------



## 808 50th State

Nice collection...Looks like you got a little of everything from Delaware...thanks for sharing. Earl


----------



## soda bottle

3 Different Capital Mineral Water Works Dover, Delaware


----------



## soda bottle

Foord Blob Squat


----------



## soda bottle

Jos. H. Merkel Wilmington, Del.


----------



## soda bottle

East Side Bottlin Works Wilmington, Del.


----------



## soda bottle

J. Rizzo & Bros. Wilmington, Del.











 NEHI from Dover, Del.


----------



## soda bottle

W.E. Martin  Seaford, Del.


----------



## soda bottle

Herbert K. Watson Wilmington, Del..


----------



## soda bottle

A.H. Lowber  Camden, Del.


----------



## soda bottle

Cool little Mortar and Pestle for my Med collection.


----------



## madman

VERY NICE! GREAT COLLECTION ! ILL HAVE TO PUT UP MY KNOXVILLE COLLECTION! THANK YOU FOR SHARING!


----------



## soda bottle

Thanks Madman. I would love to see your collection.  I hope you post it when you have some spare time.


----------



## delawarejackd

I am from Delaware and this is an awesome collection of Delaware bottles if I can help please let me know


----------



## soda bottle

Delawarejackd,  Thanks for the kind words.  I'm always looking for Delaware bottles I don't have.  Let me know if you come across any, that would be great.  I have some of my collection at the Newark Free Library on display , If you live close you should check it out.  Thanks,. Jake


----------



## soda bottle

Here's  a couple I got from Divroty from the forum.  Thanks for adding to my Delaware Collection and more importantly my Smyrna, Del. Collection.


----------



## soda bottle

B&C. Shoemaker  Wilmington, Del.


----------



## div2roty

Looking good, glad I could help.


----------



## soda bottle

I got a chance to meet with Deldig of the forum and go over some of his Delaware bottles.  He has a great collection and better than that he is a great guy. Thanks for sharing your knowledge and time.  I also picked through some of his extras and he gave me a good deal on them and so I added to my collection .


----------



## soda bottle

Deldig also gifted me two Delaware pontil E. Bringhurst Essences bottles, One in aqua the other clear.  Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## soda bottle

Here is a E. Bringhurst pill bottle I also got from Deldig


----------



## soda bottle

I got these from Shupp's Grove show


----------



## soda bottle

Did a ten minute electrical job for a friend and he gave me this. You don't see this seltzer around much.  It has some dings in it and the collar and inner glass are missing, but it'll do till I get a better one.


----------



## delawarejackd

are you in need of this one
 EAST SIDE
 BOTTLING WORKS
 210 E 4TH ST
 WIL. DEL


----------



## soda bottle

I have that one, but I could've used that full Bottle behind it Saturday night.[]


----------

